# chronic pain claim advice



## ChronicPainCorporal (17 Jun 2019)

I am currently suffering from chronic pain in both of my ankles, feet, knees, my right elbow, and occasionally in both my hips. I have had two claims approved for chronic pain in my back and neck, but I am feeling pessimistic about starting claims for the rest of my body. I have no major evidence that the pain is from my military service and my current family doctor says he is uncomfortable completing the paperwork as I was not under his care when the pain began or when the other claims were approved.

Does anyone have any experience in this or can anyone recommend a doctor in Edmonton that has experience in VAC claims. 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Kokanee (18 Jun 2019)

Are you still serving or discharged?

"I have no major evidence that the pain is from my military service" --> this is going to be a problem in regards to getting anything from VAC.


----------



## ChronicPainCorporal (18 Jun 2019)

I released 4 years ago.


----------



## garb811 (18 Jun 2019)

If you still have contact, get written statements off of people who you were serving with about your conditions of service and any non-documented injuries you suffered, or complaints you were making to them about pain at the time. A guy I know did this and was able to obtain a favorable ruling out of VAC even though he released 15 years ago and nothing had been documented on CF98s etc.


----------



## kratz (18 Jun 2019)

Follow Garb811's advice, but be aware...of the shitty news.

April 1, 2019, It's up to you to prove your claim is due to CAF service. 
I'm hearing of more claims being denied due to this new policy.

Apply...appeal...and argue. If you think you've suffered, don't stop.


----------



## ChronicPainCorporal (19 Jun 2019)

thanks for all the advice.

I'm hoping that I can tie these upcoming claims in with my already approved claims to help my chances of them approved.


----------

